

Customers Are Like Unicorns; Elusive Yet Loyal Once You Win Them Over - DevlinMac
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/11/18/customers-are-like-unicorns-elusive-yet-loyal-once-you-win-them-over-founder-mentors/

======
hello-trolls
spam

